# Awesome Hunting or Homestead Land in NY State



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

This property consist of 48 mostly wooded acres. This is level and gently sloping land, mixed forest with good timber, Lots of good producing apple trees and berry bushes. Borders are well defined, some are fenced and heavily posted. Land has been managed for hunting and it supports a very healthy population of deer and small game. It has a private gravel road with gated access. Beautiful camp site already in with large oaks surrounding the clearing. Itâs the perfect spot for a cabin or camper. This property has been well cared for and never logged. Hiking trails throughout with treestand locations already cut and maintained. 


This parcel is unlike the brushy or swampy stuff you usually find in this price range. The driveway is in and ready for your camper or cabin. If you want outstanding hunting land you wonât find a better parcel. 
Great parcel for a secluded getaway.

Property is located in Norfolk NY. 

15 minutes from the St Lawrence river.

45 minutes from the Adirondacks.

*Property is offered with clear title and warranty deed.
Price: Only 875.00 per acre. Price is FIRM *

*More photos and contact info can be found at: www.unclejimshomestead.com*

*Solid gravel road leading to parcel with gated access.*









*Driveway to nice cabin site. Large Oaks surround this clearing. Very pretty spot for a camp or homestead.*









*Deer gathering after cutting cedar fense post. All the cedar tops disappear overnight. There is no shortage of wildlife on this acreage.*


----------

